# Smallest fold up tripod?



## Shelly1204 (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember seeing somewhere a tripod that folds up to about a foot or less, and is super thin for concealability. I can't for the life of me remember the brand though.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you mean one that folds out to 'regular' size?

I carry an UltraPod II in my camera bag.  It's only 'table top' sized, but I've always got it with me.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, a full size tripod.

A lot of places in NYC have a "no tripod allowed" policy, so it would be nice to have something I can fold up and hide in my bag, even if it's not the sturdiest option.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 5, 2010)

A ha! found it.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-ZipShot-Compact-Ultra-Light-Instant/dp/B002WC8862"]Tamrac ZipShot Compact Ultra Light Tripod[/ame]


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2010)

That looks neat, but not sturdy or adjustable.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea, I know. But, I'm tired of missing shots, so it couldn't hurt to give it a try.

Now, when the screws go through my purse and find it, what do I tell them it is? Hmm...


----------



## matfoster (Mar 5, 2010)

Shelly1204 said:


> A ha! found it.
> 
> Tamrac ZipShot Compact Ultra Light Tripod


 
Shelly, honestly save your cash - this looks really cheap and hopeless.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea, I figured I'd stop by Cameta later and blow on it and see if it falls over.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 5, 2010)

for a start it doesn't seem to have any feet. and those poles - from a dome tent (?)

i dont know exactly what pictures you need for but a monopod may be just as useful and they collapse down quite small.


----------



## CxThree (Mar 5, 2010)

If you want a small one, consider the benro travel angel or the Fiesol 3341.  Here's a link to a review of the Feisol with the newer PhotoClam ballhead.

Feisol 3341s / Photo Clam PC-33NS Review - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2010)

Shelly,
 I thought you went all-IS on your lens selection...what gives?


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

Cullmann Magic 2 fits in my small bag sized for a rangefinder.

Next would be the 1550T Gitzo traveler but that's running about $700 USD these days.  I've been tempted a few times.  


I've seen the linked pocket folding tripod in person.  Its a neat idea but seems so unstable.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 5, 2010)

Shelly1204 said:


> A ha! found it.
> 
> Tamrac ZipShot Compact Ultra Light Tripod



We have one of those at my store and it's a total piece of sh*t. 

The D3000 was too big for it, WAAAAYYY to precarious.. so i put an E-PL1 on it, too big, ok maybe a P100, too big. ok.... lets try the nikon L20.. nope....


----------



## Jeremy Z (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a tabletop one by Bogen with a ballhead. I use this as my always-with-me tripod, as BigMike mentioned. I have gotten many outstanding shots by attaching my camera to this and bracing against a wall or column.

Since I don't care how much of a dork I am, I sometimes even attach it to the bottom of my DSLR and just leave it there. When I don't need it, it serves as a grip for my off hand. When I do need it, I just deploy the legs.

Speaking of which, this is the only tabletop tripod I've seen that is sturdy enough to use with an SLR. Just make sure you set it up so a leg is under the lens, instead of a gap.

Here it is. It'll be the best $40 you ever spend in photography, I promise: 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-709B-Table-Tripod-Black/dp/B0000YD2JC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1267829206&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Manfrotto 709B Digi Table Top Tripod with Ball Head (Black): Electronics[/ame]

It kind of goes along with the theory that the best camera is the one I have with me at the moment an opportunity presents itself. There are some situations in which if one doesn't have a tripod, one has the option to either go to a too-high ISO and get a grainy pic, get no pic, or a blurry pic. With a tripod such as this, we add the option of getting a sharp pic and a low ISO.

It is also nice for the occasional touristy pic where we would use the self timer but can't balance the SLR steadily on that rock...


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

My smallest folding tripod.. probably just too small but heck I like to show off.   Especially to the fellow above who just got his S90 for a trip.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 5, 2010)

But why are tripods not allowed?


----------



## matfoster (Mar 5, 2010)

i read photographers need an official permit to use a tripod on the streets of Manhattan. is that correct?


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

matfoster said:


> i read photographers need an official permit to use a tripod on the streets of Manhattan. is that correct?



In general yes... at least that is my understanding.  There is a lot of foot traffic and setting up a tripod can be a hazard.

If you were in central park (like I was), I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, in NY, you don't need a permit to use your camera, but you DO need a permit if you use lighting gear or a tripod, or any "extras" that a non-photographer doesn't understand, but thinks you're using it to aid your shot. Real vague, eh? It leaves a lot up to the officer's discretion.

Permits in NYC are free, but from what I recall, if you want to use lights/tripod, you need a million dollar liability policy for the shoot before they'll issue you one.

You can also get an "optional permit", which is also free, and liability insurance is not required, BUT ALL equipment must be handheld only. But at least you won't be hassled.

So yeah, most cops ignore you if you're just using a tripod, but they can go after you if they're having a bad day. But the reason I was concerned with is most tourist traps (statute of liberty, etc.) do not allow you to bring a tripod on premises. So if you're walking around the city for the day, you're limited as to where you can go with a tripod.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for the info Shelly


----------



## jdag (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeremy Z said:


> I have a tabletop one by Bogen with a ballhead. I use this as my always-with-me tripod, as BigMike mentioned. I have gotten many outstanding shots by attaching my camera to this and bracing against a wall or column.
> 
> Since I don't care how much of a dork I am, I sometimes even attach it to the bottom of my DSLR and just leave it there. When I don't need it, it serves as a grip for my off hand. When I do need it, I just deploy the legs.
> 
> ...



+1...love mine


----------

